# The first egg!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yipee! I got these day old chicks about 5 months ago.

And today we go the very first egg!!!!! Horrah!

Okay, I know that's a lot of excitement about an egg, but I've been waiting and waiting!

Here is the precious gem. Now I only need 11 more of it's closest friends to fill up the carton. haha!










My wild jungle fowl (they look like chickens but are slightly different) has about 10 babies following her around right now. They are so cute!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

OH MY.... that pic almost burnt my eyes out. All that green is crazy! I understand your excitement about the egg, we went crazy too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so jealous. I'm in the process of moving and put our chickens in the freezer. I'm so anxious to get more chickens when we are moved into our new home.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay an egg!!! I bet your so happy. I can't wait to get my own chickens. Did you eat it yet? And those Hawaiian chickens are to pretty. I remember seeing them all over the place when I visited Kihei.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

If it is small you should blow it. I did that to an egg just today because it was a mistake. But, the egg was tiny and very cute, so I just blew it to keep the shell.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh we're eating it!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

After years of raising muscovy ducks and chickens we still get sooo excited about a "first egg!"


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

today we got a second "first egg". yahoo! Let the laying begin.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Whippee! How many chicks do you have?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have 10 domestic chickens that are 5 months old tomorrow. 
3 barred rock
3 ameracaunas
2 buff orpingtons
2 rhode island reds
(then roaming the property is 1 jungle fowl, 3 jungle hens and about 20 babies).


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Woo-hoo, you should have about a dozen everyday! We get two dozen a day, so we are getting rid of almost ALL our chickens. Heck, we don't even like eggs! lol


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Dayna said:


> I have 10 domestic chickens that are 5 months old tomorrow.
> 3 barred rock
> 3 ameracaunas
> 2 buff orpingtons
> ...


My last flock (which I had to leave in CA when I moved) was 2 Barred Rocks, 2 Rhode Island Reds, and 2 Ameracaunas. The Rocks were the prettiest, sweetest girls ever; one of the Reds laid 2 jumbo eggs a day for 3 years; and the Ameracaunas have been laying huge super delicious eggs for 4 years and still going strong!

When I get new chickens next Spring I'm going to do the same except double the Ameracaunas. I loved that flock so much!

How are the Buffs working out for you?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The Buffs are giving the Rocks a run for their money on sweetness! The Buffys (as we call them) climb up in your lap. lol They are also larger than the other chickens. The Reds are the smallest so far (they are all the same age). So in size it goes Buffys, Rocks, Americaunas, and then the reds.

I used to have 4 chickens in Alaska and we got 6 eggs a day, always 1 double yoker from one of the reds. I figure if we have more eggs than we can eat we'll sell them to neighbors or trade for veg.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW! Our Orpingtons were always super stand offish but the rocks run right up to us! That is crazy! The orps act as if we are tring to kill them if we pick one up.


----------

